# Testing out the boilies.



## mr.fish (Oct 30, 2007)

I been reading up alot about carp lately, and late year tactics. Hearing so much about boilies being used in the fall, and winter months with great sucess, I decided to change up my baits. Since the river temps have fallen into the low 50's, no better time than now to change. I prebaited a spot last night with a gallon of maize, and about 25 corn/hempseed mix boiles. I fished 2 poles tonight. 1 rig with maize, and another setup with a hair rig boilie, with a small bag of pellet, bird seed mix. Well, the the boilie out fished the maize big time. I landed 3 carp tonight on the same boilie. I am in love with the hair rig, and boilie setup. After each fish was caught and released, I just hooked up a new pva bag, and casted it back out with the same boilie attached. 

First fish was 16lbs






The second fish was a little smaller at 12lbs





And the 3rd, which doesn't even look as big as it weighed, streched to a very decent 21lbs


----------



## Jim (Oct 30, 2007)

Nice fish! You got it down pat now.


----------



## whj812 (Oct 30, 2007)

WOW!!!!!! Those are some huge Carp. Amazing....

Nice Fish!!!!


----------



## DocWatson (Oct 30, 2007)

Nice !!!! As always mr.fish !! 8)


----------



## jkbirocz (Oct 31, 2007)

Very nice job, I guess making those boiles are worth all the work. I always have good intentions on trying them out, but they seem like a ton of work to make. I know I'll have to try them out sooner or later since my gf loves catching carp.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 31, 2007)

uh Jake - we buy the boiles


Nice catching Mr. Fish.


----------



## Nickk (Oct 31, 2007)

Hempseeds! No wonder they look so relaxed! :lol:


----------



## jkbirocz (Oct 31, 2007)

Buy them?!! Pfft, what is that, you have to make them to be a true hardcore :wink:


----------



## mr.fish (Oct 31, 2007)

Trust me Jake, I tried. If you can produce the same as a online bought boilie, well then more power to ya. Its not easy, and if you do get them mastered, they will probably have mold on them a week later. The ones I'm buying are good for a year or so, and there pretty cheap to. Its just much easier to buy them I think.


----------



## Jim (Oct 31, 2007)

mr.fish said:


> Trust me Jake, I tried. If you can produce the same as a online bought boilie, well then more power to ya. Its not easy, and if you do get them mastered, they will probably have mold on them a week later. The ones I'm buying are good for a year or so, and there pretty cheap to. Its just much easier to buy them I think.



mr.fish,
from where are you getting them online?


----------



## DocWatson (Nov 1, 2007)

Jim, check out this Google search. Lots of options.


----------



## mr.fish (Nov 1, 2007)

Royal carp is the site. Whatever your flavor. And there at your house in 2, 3 days.


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 2, 2007)

Nickk said:


> Hempseeds! No wonder they look so relaxed! :lol:



LMFAO ummmmmmmmmmmm Hempseeds lol


----------

